# Anybody knows of options for affordable flash web sites?



## MMA Tshirts (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi,
I am barely starting out with some designs and initial inventory. Already bought the domain for the brand, but the only options I see to get a site going are regular (static) .coms. Anytime I tried to research the option of a flash site (you know, nice intro, music, interactive menu, etc) I end up with web designers that are honestly out of my budget. Does anybody know any options to this, or this is just the way it goes?

Thanks,

Max.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you have your heart set on a flashy flash site full of sound and vision, then that's your choice. But I would caution you to reconsider. The web is not a laser light show, and personally I don't think those kinds of sites are worth it at any price.


----------



## MMA Tshirts (Jun 14, 2009)

Right, maybe I made it seem like that is very important, actually its not, its just that the regular sites I saw (yahoo, etc) are just too dull. I'd be happy with just something a little above that, but I seem to not get any options that are within a reasonable budget, you know? Thanks for the coment though...


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Solmu said:


> If you have your heart set on a flashy flash site full of sound and vision, then that's your choice. But I would caution you to reconsider. The web is not a laser light show, and personally I don't think those kinds of sites are worth it at any price.


Totally agree. If one is selling an item or a product line Customers are most interested in varying order by customer : price, quality, shipping et al. I do however believe that quality images of product are vital for sales in the States. Abroad, sometimes content of description may be a little higher on the hierchey.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

MMA Tshirts said:


> Hi,
> I am barely starting out with some designs and initial inventory. Already bought the domain for the brand, but the only options I see to get a site going are regular (static) .coms. Anytime I tried to research the option of a flash site (you know, nice intro, music, interactive menu, etc) I end up with web designers that are honestly out of my budget. Does anybody know any options to this, or this is just the way it goes?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


try smartinfosys.net


----------



## OmegaDisain (Jan 6, 2009)

I personally recommend the "Wordpress" platform (it is free). I started out with "joomla!" but after many many f*ckups and sleepless nights i switched to Wordpress and never looked at anything else but. Takes a small amount of coding but its all googleable  And the support of wordpress is admirable also. They help really fast


----------



## jawesome (May 4, 2009)

Is it true that flash sites are not the best for seo as the content isn't indexed?


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

jawesome said:


> Is it true that flash sites are not the best for seo as the content isn't indexed?


Vinnie,

Just my 2 cents. But, if you are starting to build a web site. First decide what you want to show re your product. Then get somebody that is good to fair to build it . (Not me, I don't do web sites anymore, except our own). After that start worrying about indexing and SEO. Not in a rude way. But none of us are going to be Amazon tomorrow. (Not, that I care to be).

Won't go into a lot of detail. Indexed and Indexing are something one might to be careful with re The Big G et, al and SEO.

Richard


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

Try this website. You can design your own flash website.
Create a Free Website , Free Flash Website Builder at Wix.com


----------



## MMA Tshirts (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the info, that wix site looks very promessing, will investigate. Thanks!


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

do you have any example sites of the kind of animation you would like?


----------



## jawesome (May 4, 2009)

RM5 said:


> Vinnie,
> 
> Just my 2 cents. But, if you are starting to build a web site. First decide what you want to show re your product. Then get somebody that is good to fair to build it . (Not me, I don't do web sites anymore, except our own). After that start worrying about indexing and SEO. Not in a rude way. But none of us are going to be Amazon tomorrow. (Not, that I care to be).
> 
> ...


Richard, I am a web designer myself however I have no interest in flash. I thought I read it somewhere on the forums and just wanted to verify.

Although I agree that someone just starting out and doesn't have any website building knowledge that seo may not be the first thing to worry about, I do think it's best to start from the beginning and make sure the site is coded appropriately for it.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

jawesome said:


> Richard, I am a web designer myself however I have no interest in flash. I thought I read it somewhere on the forums and just wanted to verify.
> 
> Although I agree that someone just starting out and doesn't have any website building knowledge that seo may not be the first thing to worry about, I do think it's best to start from the beginning and make sure the site is coded appropriately for it.


Vinnie,

I don't know to what extent flash effects SEO. Sorry, did not mean to give you unneeded advice as you are a web designer. Totally agree re get it coded correctly to start with from the beginning. I have simply not done anything with flash in the last five years. 

Richard


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Used to be that search engines didn't index flash sites particularly well. That's changed somewhat with the new version of flash.

Still, flash prevents deep linking, and deep linking is what the web is all about.


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

Try sitecube.com for a flash website. They have meta tags for you to use that are in html for search engines. You can build some neet stuff on there. Tons of options.
ipower.com has some very reasonable html based sites and have all the bells and whistles and great support system. I called them and found them to be very helpful. I am going to build my new site w/ them.
Ric


----------



## cesalio45g (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this site, but I do have some experiance in this field. Having a Flash Driven Web Site is much more affordable than you think and does not cost an arm and a leg. Developing one from scratch is!

www.templatemonster.com have a few OSCommerce Flash Driven websites that you can pick up for about $60 - $100. Although you have to customize it yourself, such as uploading your own pics, descriptions and connect it with Paypal or some other secure payment processing application.

You can also search for Full Screen Flash Templates on any search engine and get a load of these templates for your choosing.

I am thinking of going this way for several reasons. 1 - I know flash and can customize the website myself. 2 - it's not "Too Flashy". It is more interactive and keeps the customers attention better than static pages. 3 - it's affordable. For about $100 dollars the entire site is done. For another $100 I get webhosting for a year and for $9 more I get my domain.

Just my two cents here. I hope I have helped.

cesalio45g - "hope to be rich - in wealth and character".


----------



## badappleapparel (Sep 2, 2007)

I decided not to go the "flash direction" on an e commerce site because they are hard for search engines to find, but getting better. I used shopsite.com, They are affordable, terrific support and have all the bells & whistles. There are no tricks, the editor works great, you can't beat this one for price and function.
Ric.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

this message is for chicagoshirts....sorry I'm limited to the number of PMs I can send out so couldnt reply to you privately..... the site powerstitch.com is my site which is now being hosted with smartinfosys but if you have a look at www.smartinfosys.net...go to portfolio you'll see examples of all the different stuff they do.... let me know if you need any help


----------

